# Monarch Gorgo



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Anybody know what the status is on the long awaited Gorgo kit from Monarch?

Phil K


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I read something on FB a week or more ago. Scott indicated that production and mold wise everything is a go but that the guy who does his instructions has not completed writing/drawing up the instruction sheet. Is that a Gary Nakamura or something? I wrote it was odd that all the stuff I would have thought was the hardest to get ready is done and only the instruction sheet is holding up release. Almost sounds absurd doesn't it? I could probably build it without instructions!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The instructions are holding it up, really? Would think this would have been done awhile ago. The wheels of progress sure turn slow at Monarch! Afraid to ask what the status is of the Moon-suit kit! Still, their kits are worth the wait.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You guys do know that Scott McKillop, I believe that is his name, is pretty much a one man operation and he is also a practicing physician? So Monarch is more a labor of love than a truly serious business venture. We are lucky he does it at all and his kits so far have been excellent and also subjects we wouldn't have otherwise. But I can understand everyone biting at the bit for great new products from him.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

No, I didn't know that. That makes him getting out a kit of the quality he does every 2-3 years seem darned impressive. Now that I know, I'll go back to my My Little Pony episodes and wait patiently. Thanks for the info.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Almost forgot about Gorgo.Can hardly wait for the Moonsuit and probably buy a few copies of that one.Wonder what the prices will be for each one of them.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Gary Makatura studied in the fasion of James Bama and did a ton of those 'What if ' Aurora Boxes of a few years ago.... Scott really goes for that old school feel of the Aurora models, from the detailed base and the figure itself right up to the Box Art. Gary is working on the Gorgo instructions now and Scott won't settle for less....sooooooooooo.....

Dare I say it will be worth the wait.....again?
....You know it will...........









Denis


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Each release has proven that to be the case.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

While we wait for Gorgo here are a few items up Scotts sleeve...

Cyclops...2013 tentative date









Moon Suit and the Fly...?








+ another kit in the Adventure Series...no idea what this one might be...Scott ain't talkin'
Here are some Monarch Monster cards to look at 



























***NEW***MONARCH COMPLAINT DEPT.***NEW***









..................




Mcdee
-


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> You guys do know that Scott McKillop, I believe that is his name, is pretty much a one man operation and he is also a practicing physician?


Knew he was a one man show, but didn't know his profession. That's a pretty demanding job to say the least, surprised he's able to put out any kits, let alone the high quality one's he produces!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My dream kit is the Fly. I really hope he does that one someday. I like all of them but the Fly tops my list. I spoke with him at Wonderfest 2010 and it was an interesting conversation. He started Monarch because he loves the hobby. Everything is manufactured in China so it is difficult to handle the communications and because he is not very big and has small production runs, he isn't very high up the manufacturers priority list. So as I said, we've been fortunate so far and hopefully Gorgo will be along soon.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> I think I read something on FB a week or more ago. Scott indicated that production and mold wise everything is a go but that the guy who does his instructions has not completed writing/drawing up the instruction sheet. Is that a Gary Nakamura or something? I wrote it was odd that all the stuff I would have thought was the hardest to get ready is done and only the instruction sheet is holding up release. Almost sounds absurd doesn't it? I could probably build it without instructions!



Wasn't it the instructions (or the box) that delayed the Ghost for 19 years?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Wasn't it the instructions (or the box) that delayed the Ghost for 19 years?


Don't exaggerate....it was only 18 years!!!
No....that delay was caused by the good folks in China on the production of the plastic kit itself.On the Grand scheme of things the Monarch run of kits might have been considered a "small run" and kept getting shoved to the back burners...too bad we couldn't make them right here in North America for a similar price.
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Denis. Those are some cool cards.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I couldn't care less about the delays. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I'd rather have it _right_ than have it _right now_.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> I couldn't care less about the delays. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I'd rather have it _right_ than have it _right now_.


Word! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeus (Aug 2, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Wasn't it the instructions (or the box) that delayed the Ghost for 19 years?


Some of the delay may have been caused by the slow production process in China as Mcdougall suggested but you're correct as well. I remember vividly a post (from Mcdougall if I'm not mistaken) informing us that the kit was ready but the instruction sheets were not and that was causing the hold up. I remember this because I had the same conversation with a buddy then as this post is expressing now. At any rate, I feel the same way about Monarch's kits as most others do and am looking forward to the next release...whenever that may be!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I spoke to Scott a while back and if I remember correctly as I didn't save the email, he had said that the chap that was doing the instructions had had an accident and broke his arm and that was all that was holding things up,so hopefully he should be on track again very soon,
cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------

